
Programming language syntax that I don’t like - mcguire
https://maniagnosis.crsr.net/2017/08/programming-language-syntax-complaints.html
======
wolco
Now I have to lookup COBOL alter after reading the comments. Why is it an evil
function

~~~
wolfgang42
From
[https://www.ibm.com/support/knowledgecenter/en/SSAE4W_7.1.0/...](https://www.ibm.com/support/knowledgecenter/en/SSAE4W_7.1.0/com.ibm.etools.iseries.langref.doc/c0925395347.htm)
:

 _> The ALTER statement changes the transfer point specified in a GO TO
statement._

 _> ALTER procedure-name-1 TO PROCEED TO procedure-name-2_

 _> Before the ALTER statement is executed, when control reaches the paragraph
specified in procedure-name-1, the GO TO statement transfers control to the
paragraph specified in the GO TO statement. After execution of the ALTER
statement, however, the next time control reaches the paragraph specified in
procedure-name-1, the GO TO statement transfers control to the paragraph
specified in procedure-name-2._

Yikes.

~~~
DrScump
I started my career in a COBOL environment where legacy code could be riddled
with GOTOs... but never a single ALTER.

